# Sensor de luz automático



## Pelusita (Jul 11, 2012)

Es un circuito sencillo, un circuito de control que es un dimmer, y puede funcionar con corriente alterna y con corriente continua, muy fácil, ideal para un proyecto. Espero que a alguien le sirva. Chau


----------



## merlinmac (Jul 30, 2012)

Esta muy bien el proyecto...no lo tienes físicamente a ver como quedó ? una foto...esta muy bien


----------



## yonar el mejor (Ago 3, 2012)

lo  construi  y se  me  volo un a resistencia


----------



## aquileslor (Ago 3, 2012)

¿Donde está el dimmer? Es un simple control con relay, prende o apaga. Si le pones 220, todo se va al diablo. Hay que recalcular todo.


----------

